# Anyone's kids have sunscreen allergies/rashes



## jd83

My son has been getting rashes from sunscreen lately. I didn't have this problem last year with any of the sunscreens we used, but this year it seems no matter what kind I try, he breaks out in a rash. I was using the spray on kind, Coppertone babies and Neutrogena babies, so I checked the ingredients and saw they were both the chemical kind. So I switched and went out and bought Neutrogena baby pure and free, which is the non-chemical kind using zinc oxide and titanium dioxide. It is PABA free, perfume free. I saw online that that is supposed to be the good kind for sensitive skin. Still got a rash....

Now I don't know what to try. Does anyone else have this problem? Have you found something that works well? I just don't know what to try without spending a fortune on different brands til something works. Obviously we have to use something, its just too hot and sunny to go without, so right now I am just having to deal with the rash.


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ihsan has very sensitive skin and every time we start using any sun cream it flares up. We are currently in Dubai on holiday and I put the cream on anyway as theres no way he can't wear it here its over 40degrees and his skin has just got used to it. We used a cream the pharmacist gave us each night I forget the name will post later and that helped calm the reaction from the sun cream the first few days. I have been slathering sun cream on him for 9 days now and his skin hasn't reacted the last 4 or 5 days. xx


----------



## k4th

Dd had a reaction to boots own soltan baby range (factor 50) whilst we were on holiday. Like eddjanuary - I just kept putting it on, it was at least 27 degrees and dd was in the pool a lot of the time so the risk of sun exposure wasn't worth it. & neither were the tantrums if we tried to keep her out of the pool & in the shade!! About 3 days into the holiday, the reaction stopped as her skin got used to it. She also has eczema and I applied double base cream morning & night and that really helped. The rash would usually vanish within 30mins of a shower & double base application. 

Hth :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

We use either mustela baby sunblock or bioderma ABCDerm range. Omar has face eczema & very sensitive skin. 

It's this one 
https://www.bioderma.com/en/nc/the-products/what-s-new/category/690.html


----------



## SisterRose

Ellie has sensitive skin, and very bad eczema. She comes out in rashes/eczema after eating food if she's used her hands and gets itchy and uncomfortable.

Suncream really made her skin flare up, so after browsing around we got one called "Vichy laboratories" its really smooth and hydrating and feels lovely on the skin and so far, touch wood, everything has been alright.

X


----------

